# Stock Blaupunkt radio code



## kcox82 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay... I just recently bought a used 2005 GTO that had an aftermarket radio placed in it. It looked like crap due to the install job so we decided to put the factory radio back in. Purchased a radio off of ebay which we were told would have the code which of course we didn't get but we were able to get the VIN# of the car it came out of. Needless to say after 3 weeks of getting all the parts (they had cut the old harness out) took to the dealership today to get the code and... they tell me it is not possible to get the code once it's lost. That you have to send it out to get it reprogrammed? Is this bs or true... I have read posts about having them go to gmdealerworld.com but everyone is saying it's not there. Any advise would be greatly appreciated because I am at wits end!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kcox82 said:


> Okay... I just recently bought a used 2005 GTO that had an aftermarket radio placed in it. It looked like crap due to the install job so we decided to put the factory radio back in. Purchased a radio off of ebay which we were told would have the code which of course we didn't get but we were able to get the VIN# of the car it came out of. Needless to say after 3 weeks of getting all the parts (they had cut the old harness out) took to the dealership today to get the code and... they tell me it is not possible to get the code once it's lost. That you have to send it out to get it reprogrammed? Is this bs or true... I have read posts about having them go to gmdealerworld.com but everyone is saying it's not there. Any advise would be greatly appreciated because I am at wits end!!!!


The PIN codes can be gotten if the numbers are lost. You will need to prove you are the owner of the VIN and radio. If the VIN is from another car you are not the owner of you are screwed unless you find a sympathetic dealer who will help you out

IMO the guy on ebay you purchased the radio from fed you a line of BS in order to sell the radio. You don't need to send it out you need the PIN to reset it. I am afraid you are the owner of a useless radio, UNLESS you find the right dealer, good luck with that.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Print all of the emails you have on the transaction and talk to the parts manager in the dealership. The parts guys are the only ones that can get to the dealerworld page that need to have the key codes along with radio code. You might still have trouble because you can't prove it was not stolen out of a car but you can try working it out. I have found that the smaller dealers are willing to work with you more than the big city ones. Good Luck.


----------



## GA8Ri3Ls2 GTO (Apr 6, 2009)

what does it mean by security coded sorry for the noob question i just bought my 05 gto and it wont let me play burned cd ;-(


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

there is a security code (if it was ever enabled) for your radio so that it won't play should it ever get stolen...the problem comes if someone forgets their code or when they sell and don't pass along the code...something happens and the security gets enabled/activated...you will have a dead radio unless you can get the code...
Bill


----------



## John Erzen (Jun 21, 2017)

Here is where you can get the code free and it tells you how to input the code. The second link is how the Nissan code is input and it may be the same.









2004-2006 GTO Factory Radio Code - Mark Quitter Racing


2004-2006 GTO Factory Radio Code. How to get the factory stereo radio code for your Pontiac GTO car stereo. Code is needed to switch radios between vehicles.




markquitterracing.com


----------



## John Erzen (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a direct link to the location for the Blaupubkt radio




http://1337vending.com/radiocode/


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

John,

Thanks for the link to the Code Generator.
I tried it on my 2005 radio and it worked correctly.

Larry


----------

